# modified vs unmodified starch



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok - what is the difference between modified and unmodified starch. I bought Bob's Red Mill _unmodified_ potato starch. They had to order tapioca starch and it wasn't Bob's Red Mill. When I got home, I realized that the labe said _modified_ tapioca starch. Is this a big deal? A problem?


----------

